# S.W.London overnighter?



## 122991 (Apr 30, 2009)

Does anyone know of a reasonably safe roadside spot for overnighting around or between the areas of Windsor Woking Bracknell or Chertsey?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We have stopped overnight at Thorpe Park car park.


----------



## 122991 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks very much for that response if we try it I'll update this site and wildcamping.co.uk which I think is an excellent resource for this sort of thing.


----------

